# Curél Hydra Therapy Itch Defense Wet Skin Moisturizer



## Dawn (Oct 25, 2018)

Having received the National Eczema Association Seal of Acceptance and mimicked after the cult favorite, Hydra Therapy Wet Skin Moisturizer, the Hydra Therapy Itch Defense Wet Skin Moisturizer is specifically formulated for people with dry, itchy skin and is the perfect thing to add to your routine during the fall/winter months when skin tends to become drier! It is fragrance free, completely greaseless and leaves skin feeling 3x more hydrated. Just like its predecessor, Hydra Therapy Wet Skin Moisturizer, simply apply to wet skin immediately after the shower — no rinsing required —then dry off, dress, and go! 


















*Curél Hydra Therapy Itch Defense Wet Skin Moisturizer *is available at *CVS, Walmart, Walgreens and Target.*


----------

